# Big Impact Sound | Composer for Media



## BigImpactSound (Jun 20, 2016)

*Big Impact Sound*
provides royalty free music and sound design for media, games, television, film, trailers, commercials, documentaries, YouTube creators, exhibits, media, websites, slide shows, corporate projects, podcasts, wedding albums, presentations, audiobooks, radio, apps and so much more.

Looking forward to meet a lot of nice people, help others and have some interesting collaborations.

Pleased to meet you!

https://bigimpactsound.com/


----------



## stonzthro (Jun 20, 2016)

Welcome to VI-Control!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Stonzthro!


----------



## WaldmanD (Jul 1, 2016)

neat- love Belgium! Got to visit Ghent a few years ago and thought it was magnificent


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Waldman, yes, there are soo many nice cities to visit in this little country...


----------



## tokatila (Jul 2, 2016)

How do you feel about Wales? 

Just kidding, welcome. I have to admit I'm very fond of the Belgian beers. Especially Trappist ones.


----------



## BigImpactSound (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Mister happy, indeed it's a lovely country  - you should visit it once, there's so much to discover...

Nice meeting you!


----------

